# BNI chapter - worth it for service drain cleaning?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm considering joining a local BNI chapter in my area, except that I have one large concern.

So far as I can tell, BNI's pass each other referrals during their meetings each week.

As a service drain cleaner though - when a customer needs a drain cleaned, they usually NEED it cleaned...like within the day, at a minimum. 

So referrals that are a week old are basically long dead.

Even leaking drain pipes(which I can legally do here) people generally don't wait very long to fix.

So for anyone who is either in, or has been in, a BNI Chapter....would it be a waste for my type of business?


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

IMO, prob waste of ur time and dues. Also, as an ongoing member, you'll need to reciprocate by providing referrals to the membership. Chapters usually meet @ 7-7:30 for about an hour--u gotta be an early bird and not miss too many meetings. We got some good plumbing referrrals for the year we had membership, but that was for everything from water heaters to PRVs to leak detection to slow drains.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I am in one. The guys typically call you or hand out your card. The paper referral just gets turned in at the meeting.

It seems to me like most of the people in the group are real tight wads. However the business I get from it is worth the time and small fee to be there.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I visited a chapter last month. No way can I commit a couple of hours every single week. Once a month? sure but not in the middle of a work day every week.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

BNI is a joke, atleast in my area, don't waste your time with it


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

My local chapter uses me and I'm not even a member. They tried to get me to join but I don't have time for the meetings nor need the work.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I did bni and it was good for me, but I wasn't only drain cleaning.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

I just remembered something Tounces, thanks to dhal22's comment. 

If you want to check out a meeting or two first hand, go as a substitute for one of the members. Among other things, one of the core needs of the group is attendance. There should be several bni groups around u if you're in a metro or suburb area. 

Chapters usually post a list of members on their web pages. Heck, u wouldn't need to pay just to reach out to those businesses. Just let them know you're available.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes and no. Depends on two factors: your input and the group's. I have been a member for 2 years and it has been great. The weekly obligation to meet is tough but what makes the groups work. My group has 40+ members and pretty successful. The group stats are public so you can see how much work is given and you can see if its a good group. And if/once you join you need to learn how to work it. Lastly, you're not married. Worst comes to worse you decide after a few months its not for you.. Best case scenario is its real good for you


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

What's with the not married thing Yaacov?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Meaning don't think too much about it. Try it out and see if it can work. (Not married to BNI..)


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tounces said:


> What's with the not married thing Yaacov?




No contract.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been asked to join but never went. What was explained to me is that each chapter (or group) only permits one company to represent their trade. One plumber, electrician, etc. Now I take referrals very seriously as I feel that they are representative of my company. I only want to be associated with businesses of similar ethics as my own. Say I don't like there electrician? I'm not going to refer him. I could see a system like this not working for me.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

BNI has been amazing for us! Tons of work. Residential and commercial. I recommend it


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Drain Pro said:


> I've been asked to join but never went. What was explained to me is that each chapter (or group) only permits one company to represent their trade. One plumber, electrician, etc. Now I take referrals very seriously as I feel that they are representative of my company. I only want to be associated with businesses of similar ethics as my own. Say I don't like there electrician? I'm not going to refer him. I could see a system like this not working for me.


The idea is that each week you get to know your chapter and mutually earn each others trust. When I was in, there were a few folks I didn't like, but they grew on me. There were some I liked, but after working with them I changed my mind. Some folks I didn't like and never got over. If there are any "sharks" in the group, the membership committee should told and have any problems taken care of.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The only issue you may have Tounces is you will get requests to do more than drain cleaning - a lot of plumbing referrals. 

You are not just receiving referrals from the members (first tier referral) but from the members' family, friends, biz associates, their customers, and other people they network with (2nd and 3rd tier referrals). 

In other words, you will receive phone calls with referrals all the time, not just at the hour and a half meetings once a week. 

I highly recommend BNI. Just try to join the largest chapter in your area. The more people in a BNI chapter, the more referrals you can receive and give. Like anything, you get what you give.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Cajunhiker said:


> The only issue you may have Tounces is you will get requests to do more than drain cleaning - a lot of plumbing referrals.
> 
> You are not just receiving referrals from the members (first tier referral) but from the members' family, friends, biz associates, their customers, and other people they network with (2nd and 3rd tier referrals).
> 
> ...


That shouldn't be too much of a problem, depending on what it is exactly.

According to The Plumbing Board's website, there are specific exemptions which are NOT governed by the Plumbing Board and therefor do not require licensure. 

Those include - ALL Drains, Fixtures, and Toilets inside of the house. Includes replacing and repairing. 

So, the only thing it doesn't include is supply-side. But still - that covers a lot of stuff right there. That really just eliminates water line repipes, water heaters, and leaks.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Replacing and repairing toilets isn't plumbing? Toilet repair isn't modular "one size fits all" especially when it comes to the critical level of tank filling and knowing that a flush valve overflow is supposed to below the c/l and lower than the handle hole.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My last boss has used three different BNI groups. One up north, made his money back in one week, than nothing and quit. Next was one in my town, we got our money back and then some, not much. Mostly quit because when our work truck (cube) broke down one of the members said "Bring it to our shop, we'll take care of ya!" Well they took care of us alright! Between Uhaul rentals, towing, two major R&Rs of the fuel pump, lost business, totaled over $10K all for a $10 wire harness. Long story... The one he's in now has brought in a ton of business!

Yes, it's a pain having to get up early, hold off your first job that day of the week, every week. I've subbed many times, and boss man would give me $40 cash bonus every time. Good fun group.

I'm kinda in the same boat myself as a drain cleaner. My wife and MIL love going to Expos (every time she comes home with a fist full of free pens that never work...), I don't know who it came up, but somehow she mentioned that I'm starting my own drain cleaning business to one of the people behind one of the booths. He said "Oh that is great! We have a group here in X town that's pretty much like BNI, called Locals in Business! We have a Plumber, but no drain cleaner." He was so excited he even called someone else over to the him.

I've talked with him on the phone a couple of times and have a lunch meeting on Monday. This one is $75 for dues v/s BNI for just over $200? So I'm considering it. Being a OMS, 20 min drive every week for the 45min-1hr meeting, gas, late start to your customer's... But might just be worth it.

As far as your concern of only getting referrals late, don't worry about that, When I ran the company, if it was a "HOT" lead I'd get the call immediately! Then at the meeting is when you do the stupid referral/close of business notes.

Even as a drain cleaner you can find referrals. I can't count how many cards I've given out! Since I've been on my own, I still have my network of referrals, even outside of BNI. BUT, if you are going to make a referral from your group to your customer, make sure you know the company, and it's reputation. When I refer a roofer, sparky, etc I want to know that I'd trust them working on my own home... or whatever service they provide.

All in all it depends on what the group is made up of. Some really bad, some really good.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> Replacing and repairing toilets isn't plumbing? Toilet repair isn't modular "one size fits all" especially when it comes to the critical level of tank filling and knowing that a flush valve overflow is supposed to below the c/l and lower than the handle hole.


In Colorado, No, it's not regulated plumbing, so anyone can do it without any kind of license at all. There's a specific exemption for a whole list of things on the Plumbing Board's Website.

And honestly, that stuff is actually pretty easy. 

I'm pretty sure they aimed to only try and regulate the stuff that could cause severe damage, which is mostly supply-side stuff. 

That's not to say other things can't cause damage - but the potential is not as high.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I was planning to check out other types of groups in the area, though I am not sure what they would be called.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tounces said:


> I was planning to check out other types of groups in the area, though I am not sure what they would be called.


Previously you have mentioned that 1 on 1 networking is not your strongest suit. I think you would benefit greatly by joining Toast Masters.

There are several TM groups in Colorado Springs.

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=toastmaster+colorado+springs


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Previously you have mentioned that 1 on 1 networking is not your strongest suit. I think you would benefit greatly by joining Toast Masters.
> 
> There are several TM groups in Colorado Springs.
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=toastmaster+colorado+springs


I don't have difficulty speaking to people...it's having people to speak with. My circles are pretty small right now. I mean, I can't exactly walk around a grocery store seeing who needs drain cleaning.

Networks take time to build...and I just haven't lived in this area that long.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tounces said:


> I don't have difficulty speaking to people...it's having people to speak with. My circles are pretty small right now. I mean, I can't exactly walk around a grocery store seeing who needs drain cleaning.
> 
> Networks take time to build...and I just haven't lived in this area that long.


You mentioned in a previous post that your difficulty with networking is knowing people to talk to. You even referred to yourself as a "recluse". The whole point to effective networking is that it NOT be with people you already know. It is a process of broadening your circle of contacts. Talking to people you already know is NOT networking.

The reason I suggest TM is because the real movers in your community are either there, or have been there. That is where countless business professionals gain the hands-on skills needed to be an effective communicator. And that is exactly what networking is based on....effective communication.

An overstated yet mostly misunderstood need is to have your Elevator Speech ready. It is the precious 30 seconds or so where you convey to everyone who you are, what you do, and why they need you to do it for them. Another critical skill is handling yourself with poise and professionalism at a BNI, trade show, business meeting, chamber of commerce, or any other networking event. Then there are opportunities to write articles, appear on television or radio shows as an "expert", or give talks at neighborhood association meetings.

Knowing you have to do those things is enough to make any normal person shake in their Redwings. But you can't afford to be normal. You are an entrepreneur. You expect people to come to you for your skill and expertise and give you money (a lot of money) in the process. Being a recluse is not a luxury you can afford if you expect to thrive and be a leader. Recluses do not have followers.

Great performers do not start their careers on a stage. They start in a practice room. They learn how to communicate their art to the masses by first communicating it to themselves, to a teacher, and to a precious few fellow performers. And that is why I am suggesting you look into Toast Masters. They will teach you HOW to do it.

Do you want to stand out or blend in?
Do you want to be a leader or a follower?
Do you want to thrive or survive?
Do you want loyal clients or new customers every day?
Do you want the path beaten to your doorstep?
Do you want to be known as an expert?
Do you want to be more than the monkey with a wrench?
Do you want to feel at ease having lunch with Mayor?
Do you want to have a surgeon calling you for personal advice?
Do you want people to understand what you say, when you say it?

Join Toast Masters. Or you can continue to say you can't network because you don't know anyone.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tounces said:


> I don't have difficulty speaking to people...it's having people to speak with. My circles are pretty small right now. I mean, I can't exactly walk around a grocery store seeing who needs drain cleaning.
> 
> *Networks take time to build*...and I just haven't lived in this area that long.


That they do, and exposure is key. I consider myself an introvert... the type that would be more than happy to live in the mountains, off the land with a trip to town every six months or so. That said, strike up a conversation with other plumbers at the supply house, get to know the maintenance guys at properties, the office manager, her assistant. Plumbers who don't do drain cleaning are my "friends", real estate agents are my "friends". I can't say I'd go to their house for Christmas or anything, but I know them, they know me. Make a lasting relationship/impression, positive preferably. It took me time to develop the personal side of business relations. It's like a tightrope. You need to be friendly, but you don't want to be stuck with a Chatty Cathy looking for a friend either. Chatty Cathy's, once you know them, ask one question, and one question only! "So how was your weekend?" You know the stuff you don't give a crap about...

That being said, I had a foot in mouth once. "You should think about doing a prevent on this main line, I can cable it once a year for less when it isn't backed up for a discounted rate." "Well, I usually do, but last fall my wife was sick and went into the hospital..." "Oh, I understand. I hope she's doing better?" "She died." That one was fun.:no:


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out if I'm a terrible person for laughing at that Opensights.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2013)

*BNI Works*

I have been a member of my local BNI Chapter for four years now and as far as I am concerned I will be there until they decide to either close the thing down or boot me out. As said before you get out what you put into it. If you join only looking at what is in it for you then you are wasting your money and time. If you are not seen as giving to others people will not give back to you. Too many people are worried about the time commitment, but I will let you know a few things that I have learned.

1. Book it in as a job, same time every week - with the fees and lost time the whole BNI system will cost a fair bit (I worked it out to 20K a year). It is worth 100K a year to me
2. It is your responsibility to train your fellow BNI members as to the type of work that you are chasing and how to recognise it for you
3. Once you have trained them for you, you effectively have 30 or 40 salesman out there promoting your business and looking for work for you. They carry a business card book and hand out your card when people say they need a plumber, they pass on the card or call you direct - the meeting is just the formal record keeping side of the referral process
4. It is not all about the immediate $$ and the business you get from the other members. It is about the relationships you build with the other members. Some of my biggest clients have come about because I have become better mates with the existing members and they have referred me onto their clients.
5. You have the opportunity to ask for your ideal referral, figure out who that is and use the system.....Good Luck!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tounces said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I'm a terrible person for laughing at that Opensights.


I'm in the same boat! At the time I felt horrible! But that was years ago and I laugh at the situation.

Had the lunch meeting today. Nice guy, fellow Jarhead. I guess they use to be a BNI chapter but didn't like the way things were run. They are up to 41 members now. Looks good so far. Funny thing is I ran into the plumber of the group at a supply house week or two ago and didn't know it, even chatted and joked around with him.

Yes, when you are in a group like this you need to find referrals to pass on. Even just doing drains it's easy to find others work. I get asked all the time, "do you know a furnace guy?" "Yep, here's his card." You say "I love these old wood floors you have." "Yeah, I wan't to have them re-finished, know anyone?" "I do in fact, here's his card, can I have him give you a call?" Bam. Referral. I've been to meetings with no referrals, and other times three or four.

Each chapter is different. Check them out, see what kind of referrals and how many the group passes around. It can be a waste of time, it could launch your company big time. The one chapter my last boss is in we'd get 0-8 jobs a week... but, with our profession... TBD.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

As an aside, I took the Dale Carneige 12-week course a few years ago, and it was excellent. Teaches you how to remember names, how to strike up a conversation and maintain it, speak with emotion, etc.
It was a great course on communication.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cajunhiker said:


> As an aside, I took the Dale Carneige 12-week course a few years ago, and it was excellent. Teaches you how to remember names, how to strike up a conversation and maintain it, speak with emotion, etc.
> It was a great course on communication.


There are only two ways I can seem to remember names of customers are if they are really cool people or just an overall PITA. Odd, I remember layouts of basements more than anything.. :laughing:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I won't remember their names, but I'll remember what kinda car they drive, where they work and their pets.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> I won't remember their names, but I'll remember what kinda car they drive, where they work and their pets.


Yeah I mostly just remember their pipes and what kinda **** I pulled out of their drains...


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I want to join the BNI Chapter when I can, however right now the entry fee is like $600, so it's a bit more than I can afford for business that will take time to come in.


----------

